# Service Project



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

WHO: In cooperation with the UWC, UWN, and BLM, We will be cleaning up public lands south of Saratoga Springs in Utah County.

WHERE: The area known as Soldier Pass Road, which is a dirt road connecting the west side of Utah Lake to the Cedar Valley. To get there, exit I-15 at Pioneer Crossing (exit 278), go West on Pioneer Crossing to SR-68 (Redwood Road), go South on SR-68 to Soldier Pass Road, there will be balloons at the turnoff.

WHEN: We will be meeting Saturday March 26, 2011 at 0900. We'll be working for 4-5 hours.

WHAT: Please bring gloves, shovels, rakes, and anything else you think might be useful, including your smile.

WHY: There is a large amount of garbage that people have been shooting and leaving in piles for years in this area. The area is home to Mule Deer, Antelope, Chuckars, and many other small critters. The land is all public, and is commonly used for shooting, fourwheeling, dirtbiking, hunting, mountain biking and many other outdoor activities.

The United Wildlife Cooperative (UWC) will be supplying refreshments, drinks etc. You may want to pack a sandwich. Please come out and join us, look forward to seeing you all there!

PLEASE SOUND OFF ON THIS THREAD IF YOU PLAN TO ATTEND, I'D LIKE TO GET AN IDEA OF NUMBERS FOR DRINKS(WHAT KIND DO YOU GUYS LIKE, NON-ALCOHOLIC), TOOLS, ETC. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I will be there and hopefully Chaser will be as well. I am also trying to get one other fella to come along so that he can shoot his new rifle after the clean up


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The PRO family, two adults and three kids, will be there.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I will be there, I will try and round up some friends as well.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I will be there, and hopefully my younger brother.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I am "on call" but i should still be there.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be there, excited to get my hands dirty and meet some folks.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm just pasting this one so you have a heads up:



MadHunter said:


> I will definately be there, kids in tow. It looks like I also have some folks from work pitching in. They use the area and now want to help out in getting it cleaned up.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

The Mad Hunter family will be there. 2 adults 3 kids.

I might have some more folks from work join in. I will sound off on them once confirmed.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be there for a few hours. I will need to take off shortly after noon to make another appointment in Price.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Count me in as well. I also will have to leave a bit early to get to work that night, but should be there for the majority of the time.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I will be there....._If _the coffee is any good.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So you wanted a double moca right? LOL


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

You know I'll be there. After the outstanding support you all give me, how could I not show?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be there as well. It sounds like my younger brother is interested too, so I'll bring him along.

The coffee is on me .45, black, no cream...and strong enough to float a horseshoe. 

See you guys there.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Will there be dumpsters placed out there to haul out the bags of trash? What about a supply of bags to fill?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

UWC is bringing trash bags....the BLM is providing a dumpster. My daughter and wife will be providing the the courier service from your clean up site to the dumpster.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Great idea! Sorry but I will be in St. George in preps for my daughters wedding. I'm feeling bad but not much is gonna change.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lets hope weather is going to cooperate!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

The BLM will have a Dumpster on site, the UWC will be providing the trash bags, Bullsnot will be running folks and supplies back and forth, and the UWC will be providing drinks. The weather is looking alright, highs around 50 cloudy 30 % chance of rain. Hoping that we end up on the 70% side of things, we'll be out there either way! Thanks for your support, look forward to seeing you guys out there.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser and I will be bringing one other fella with us. He wanted to go shooting but we told him he had to help clean up first!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i will try to show up as well i may have to work but if not i will try to show up and lend a hand or two thanks for posting this up 

i would be out there shooting anyway on saturday


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I made a pokey stick and grabbed a reaching stick with a grabber on the end to save my old man back


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I made a pokey stick and grabbed a reaching stick with a grabber on the end *to save my old man back*


That's why I am bringing my kids. :O•-:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > I made a pokey stick and grabbed a reaching stick with a grabber on the end *to save my old man back*
> ...


Pro, this is why you make the big bucks. Working smarter, not harder! Good man 8)

Did I mention that the old man back belongs to a 27 year old?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > I made a pokey stick and grabbed a reaching stick with a grabber on the end *to save my old man back*
> ...


That's why I'm gonna supervise.....and drink Horsema's coffee.. *\-\*


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

.45 said:


> That's why I'm gonna supervise.....and drink Horsema's coffee.. *\-\*


MMMMMMmmmmm COFFEE!!!

See you there!


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

crap, can't. stupid scouting for food drive. I really wanted to. Maybe after we get the ward boundary taken care of we can burn rubber in that direction, I'd hate to get there just as the work is getting done. I have this brother in law that does that.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll send my scout committee chairman and his family, you guys will have representation from my street.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

cowmilker said:


> I'll send my scout committee chairman and his family, you guys will have representation from my street.


You paying for my gas...... :O•-:


----------



## coachchris (Dec 5, 2010)

I will should make it, I'll see if I can bring my two brothers along.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> You paying for my gas...... :O•-:


hold your breath


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

looks like its a go for me tomarrow looking forward to meeting some people out there


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A few questions please....




> there will be balloons at the turnoff


What color are they?




> 9:00am


9:00 am is a little late for coffee, so what kinda beer are you serving?

9:00 am is really break time, so when do we_ really_ take a break?

Who is the boss?

Do we really, really hafta pick up the used condominiums?

How many people are really going?

Do you have any window stickers, hats or pencils with *U W C* on them?

How far up the road from point *A* are we traveling? In other words....where is point *B* ?

Are we separating metal from the rest of the garbage/debris? What can we do with the tires we pick up?

That's enough questions for now, I'd appreciate a quick response....

Thanks...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good questions.
o-||


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

All good questions .45. Also, If any of you run accross any fresh brass in 30-06, .243, .204, .270, .40S&W, pick it up an put it in your pocket. I'll gladly take it off your hands.  

See you gents in the morning.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If you run across any lost Spanish silver and gold, it belongs to me.....


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

NHS said:


> All good questions .45. Also, If any of you run accross any fresh brass in 30-06, .243, .204, .270, .40S&W, pick it up an put it in your pocket. I'll gladly take it off your hands.
> 
> See you gents in the morning.


i have a lot of .243 and .270 brass i can give you if you want it i have been saving to reload it but i havent had the ability to reload it. The last lot that i had i sold it so there is more 243 than 270. that is if i remember to grab it for tomarrow


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Are you guy's sure this is'nt just an elabroate hoax to disguise shed hunting? :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

pkred said:


> Are you guy's sure this is'nt just an elabroate hoax to disguise shed hunting? :mrgreen:


I think the UWC guys just want to distract you so they can get up to Pheaz' stomping grounds while all of these guys are sidetracked cleaning up. Less ATV's to race to the racks.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> A few questions please....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




9:00 am is a little late for coffee, so what kinda beer are you serving? Odoules :mrgreen:

9:00 am is really break time, so when do we_ really_ take a break? No break times, you are not allowed to even stop! :O•-:

Who is the boss? I am now since I will more than likely be the last one to respond before hand. USMARINE

Do we really, really hafta pick up the used condominiums? I left a couple just for you!

How many people are really going? I am not sure on the count

Do you have any window stickers, hats or pencils with *U W C* on them? Not yet, we hope to get that type of stuff before long

How far up the road from point *A* are we traveling? In other words....where is point *B* ? Good question, I am wondering that also.

Are we separating metal from the rest of the garbage/debris? What can we do with the tires we pick up? Another good question that I don't have an answer to, I am just one of the chumps that got talked into this. :mrgreen: :lol:

That's enough questions for now, I'd appreciate a quick response....

Thanks...[/quote:1oaagz3y]

Excited to meet you guys, see you in a little while.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I was sure glad I didn't hold my breath for coffee...  

Some people I knew from previous meetings, some I just met, and, my apologies, some I didn't get to meet. What a heck of a group of good people...my honor to have been with such a concerned and caring group of people this morning. I wish I would have devoted more time to the cause. Cudo's to all !! 8) 

For those that didn't make it to the clean up, try your best for next time. I was amazed at amount of debris picked up and the debris still covering the hillsides in that country. It sure makes a guy think.......plus, you're in the best of company!

Thanks....


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i had a great time out there cleaning up i met alot of great people and i feel better for getting out and helping i will try to post up some pictures soon


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to thank everyone who made it out there. It was nice putting faces to forum names. It was nice to finally meet you .45! Thanks to your guys efforts we filled an entire 30+ foot dumpster to the top and overflowing, that was only in about 5 hours. I was happy to see so many kids there, it was a great time and the weather even cooperated. Thanks again to USMARINE for getting this all coordinated out and being there only on a few hours of sleep. Also just a reminder, when any of us go out shooting or recreating lets be good stewards of the land and pick up after ourselves and if you have extra room, pick up some extra.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It was nice to meet a bunch of top notch guys out there. Thanks to UWC for putting it all together.

I must say, I was pretty disgusted with the amount of trash out there... 100 dumpsters could easily be filled within a couple of miles in that area. It feels good to know the place is a little cleaner and it was great to see the kiddos out gettin' er done!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Cole and I definitely had a great time this morning. It was great to put faces to names. Thanks to the UWC for putting together a worth while event. It felt good to get out, stretch the old legs and shake off the old winter blues. 

Some information that came to light that I think is worth while in passing on. While it is fun to shoot at jugs and stuff, please leave the TVs and electronics at the recycle places. It cost us as citizens thousands of dollars, that could be better spent, to clean up this junk. This stuff is actually classified as hazardous material and technically they have to have a special group with special training come remove it. Its very expensive.

If we as shooters don't starting taking care of these areas we use, like everything else, we will loose this privilege. You pack it in, you pack it out. This includes your spent shells. And don't be afraid to take a little extra.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok then here are some of the pictures that i took from the cleanup today i will try to get the other ones up on here in a day or so if i can


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> pkred said:
> 
> 
> > Are you guy's sure this is'nt just an elabroate hoax to disguise shed hunting? :mrgreen:
> ...


Huge 29-Not sure where all the shed hunters were today. But dang there was some good ones on the ground.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

.45 said:


> I was sure glad I didn't hold my breath for coffee...
> 
> Some people I knew from previous meetings, some I just met, and, my apologies, some I didn't get to meet. What a heck of a group of good people...my honor to have been with such a concerned and caring group of people this morning. I wish I would have devoted more time to the cause. Cudo's to all !! 8)
> 
> ...


I went to all that trouble to make coffee and you didn't even drink any! :roll:

.45,BAX,SAWMAN, it was a pleasure meeting you and everyone that made it out. I would like to thank everyone also. It was great turn out, and we hope to have more of these type projects in the near future. Marine thanks for coordinating. Fine work. I will try to be more prompt with the coffee next time. 

Pro it was a pleasure to see you and your family.

When we do this again we will have to have more breaks for beverages! 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I really had a great time today. Thanks to UWC for organizing the event! It was sure neat to meet so many great people in person finally.

I should have taken horsesma's offer for the legendary coffee! (Thanks for the offer though! Next time I think I'll have to do it).

It was a pleasant surprise to have other people help clean up that werent members of the forum too. I still cant figure out why Gabe hasnt caught the bug sawsman..... :?:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My only regret of the day was having to show up late. I wish I could have done more. Bax* and I have talked about it, and we want to start picking up a bag or two of extra trash (besides our own) each time we go out. As awesome as it was that we picked up what we did, it wasn't even a scratch to the surface of what is out there. But its a start. I like what the BLM officer said about citizens helping to police the situation. If a few people get hit with that $1850 fine, word will spread fast. 

Good to put faces to names! It was good meeting you all!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It was good to see the people I have met, and meet people I haven't yet. It was a great turn out. Thanks to those of you that put it together. 

Thanks Bax for the pocketful of .40's


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good work guys! I hope we can have another one on a day when I am around!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

NHS said:


> Thanks Bax for the pocketful of .40's


You bet! I usually try and pick up good brass whenever possible, but there wasnt much out there this trip. Lots of that nasty steel case Wolf Ammo. I bet I picked up 300 pieces of that stuff out there!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

It sure was nice to see and meet a lot of you. I had a chance to meet and talk with Finn, Pro, YFZ, Packout, Bullsnot, Jahan and a few others. Found out NHS is a neighbor. Great bunch of people, hope to see you all again soon.

I forgot I had the camera with me and didn't take a before picture but here are the few I did take. Trust me we made a huge impact. It's a large area and there is a lot more to cleanup. Like stated before, if your outh there pack out yours and then some.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

It was a great service project. It was good to get out and clean up all the junk that people have left out there. It makes me sick that people do that.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

My wife and kids had a blast! It was a great opportunity to give my kids insight on what is appropriate and what isn't in regards to public land. I was glad my cousins and their kids came and helped as well. 

It was nice to reconnect with many of the UWN crowd, as well as meet a few for the first time.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

After a few hours of hunting rabbits in one of my ultimate, top secret locations....these two _convicts_ had to pay for what they did.










A fine day, good weather and all. I didn't get no rabbits like these guys did, but I did score big time with a _hand painted_ UWC pencil from Office Depot.... 










You guy's do this kind of event again, I'll be glad to be there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job guys and gals! Hats off to all of you.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

It was really great to get out and give back. I had a great time, jaw jackin with a few old friends and also meeting some new faces. There are alot of great people on this board and I feel blessed to be apart of this organization. Thank you UWC for organizing the get together, I was skeptical at first but now I realize you guys are doing your thing because you want to preserve the hunting privilege for all of us "average Joe" kind of guys.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Ladies and gents, thanks very much to those who were able to come and join us. It was a great effort with viewable results. The areas we hit looked much better after the clean up. I forgot the camera  so didn't get the before and after photos, wish I would have. There will be more of these in the future, hope those that didn't make it will next time.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

What a great experience. The project turned out much better than I had hoped. It was great to see some familiar faces and to meet some great folks from the boards. It was privilege to get out and clean up trash with you. Thanks to everyone who showed up and supported this event. To those that didn't make it we'll set up more events in the future, hope to see you out there.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is the information for our project this month. 



WHO: In cooperation with the UWC and DWR, we will be assisting a local rancher plant trees. The trees will be planted for habitat on his ranch, to help the local wildlife populations. 



WHERE: We will be meeting at the Ute Tribal Store on State Road 40 in Fort Duchesne. 



WHEN: We will be meeting Saturday April 17, 2011 at 1000. We'll be working for 2-3 hours. 

WHAT: Please bring gloves, shovels, hammers, and anything else you think might be useful, including your smile. 

WHY: This area is critical habitat for local wildlife. Any habitat assistance will greatly benefit the wildlife and those that enjoy them in this area. 



The United Wildlife Cooperative (UWC) will be supplying refreshments, drinks etc. You may want to pack a sandwich. Please come out and join us, look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> WHEN: We will be meeting Saturday April 17, 2011 at 1000. We'll be working for 2-3 hours.


Put me down for a big fat '_maybe_', '_I don't know yet_', '_not sure_', '_will get back to ya_', _I just can't know yet_.'

Thanks Marine !!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Here is the information for our project this month.
> 
> WHO: In cooperation with the UWC and DWR, we will be assisting a local rancher plant trees. The trees will be planted for habitat on his ranch, to help the local wildlife populations. I have a few questions... since I'm now a member, I'm definately a maybe.
> How many trees will be planted?
> ...


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I should be able to make it. If I'm there I will definitely have a bigger coffee pot this time!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would like to come, but am unsure if I can make this one. I'll let you know for sure once the time gets a little closer. Finals are getting close and I gotta study up...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool wrote:Here is the information for our project this month.

WHO: In cooperation with the UWC and DWR, we will be assisting a local rancher plant trees. The trees will be planted for habitat on his ranch, to help the local wildlife populations. I have a few questions... since I'm now a member, I'm definately a maybe.
How many trees will be planted?

 There will be 600 trees planted, I look forward to definitely maybe seeing you and .45 there 

WHERE: We will be meeting at the Ute Tribal Store on State Road 40 in Fort Duchesne.
Which chief will we be looking for? there's a few of 'em out there. Marine?

 Chief Hellifiknow 

WHEN: We will be meeting Saturday April 17, 2011 at 1000. We'll be working for 2-3 hours.
If only a couple of people show, it could turn in to four or five hours?

 I have faith in you my friend, you can do all 600 by yourself in 2-3 hours right? If not I may need to re-evaluate  Also its going to be the 16th not the 17th, sorry  

WHAT: Please bring gloves, shovels, hammers, and anything else you think might be useful, including your smile.
I have a shovel and hammer. I never recieved a UWC pencil last time, can I get one this time?

 I will speak to the Chief and get back to you 

WHY: This area is critical habitat for local wildlife. Any habitat assistance will greatly benefit the wildlife and those that enjoy them in this area.

Sounds like a great project, Thanks Marine!

The United Wildlife Cooperative (UWC) will be supplying refreshments, drinks etc. You may want to pack a sandwich. Please come out and join us, look forward to seeing you all there!
I'll take some of horsema's coffee this time.. if he's on time. 

 Well, don't plan on him being on time, but have some of his coffee anyways 

also I have room for 4 in my vehicle if anyone needs rides, can meet anywhere between Lehi and Fort Duchesne. Thanks Gents!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

horsesma said:


> I should be able to make it. If I'm there I will definitely have a bigger coffee pot this time!


Just a heads up brother...

_4/16/11 Kids Day at Ute Plaza Supermarket @ 10:00am-1:00pm_


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work guy and gals. Sorry I missed it. Hope to make the next one.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

.45 said:


> horsesma said:
> 
> 
> > I should be able to make it. If I'm there I will definitely have a bigger coffee pot this time!
> ...


Thanks .45! Do you know someone who lives in that area? Does anyone? PM me.


----------

